
FCK DRM - OberstKrueger
https://fckdrm.com/
======
ntw1103
This is from gog.com The same company that forces you to install their game
manager, which is DRM, in order to install an increasing number of games in
their portfolio. The sequal to Hammerwatch is a good example of this.
[https://www.gog.com/game/heroes_of_hammerwatch](https://www.gog.com/game/heroes_of_hammerwatch)
It is all marketing.

~~~
craftyguy
You don't _need_ their download manager to download games. I'm able to
download archives of all the games I have purchased from gog over https just
fine.

~~~
Crosseye_Jack
I think they are referring to online play. You don’t need galaxy to download,
install and play single player, but an increasing number of titles are locking
online play behind GoG Galaxy, if you want to play online you need to have GoG
Galaxy running and logged into the account you purchased the game from.

Not saying it’s a good/bad thing (Good: Servers need to be paid for. Bad: Why
no peer to peer like the Good Old G̶a̶m̶e̶s̶ Days? (sorry couldn’t resist))
just saying that’s what they are doing.

~~~
ntw1103
Exactly that. The first version of hammerwatch supported local multiplayer.
With port forwarding it worked extremely well over the internet. This wasn't
an option at all, unless you first logged into their Galaxy program.

------
fturco
I agree that DRM is a bad thing. But proprietary software is also a bad thing.
And GOG sells a lot of proprietary software.

